# Video: Good Shoot'n



## Ekka (Jun 18, 2006)

It was looking a bit quiet around this video forum so I thought I'd throw this flick up.

3.48min and 18.6mb in wmv

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/goodshootn.wmv


----------



## xtremetrees (Jun 18, 2006)

Most enjoyable video ekka.


----------



## Hack (Jul 9, 2006)

Good stuff! Thanks!


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 11, 2006)

good stuff. a lot of pieces to that puzzel on the last palm.


----------

